# Circle J Trailers



## Toymanator (Jul 31, 2009)

Has anyone owned one of these? Or had any experience with them? I sold my Logan Coach a few months ago and just came across a Circle J Trailer that I am interested in just wondering if anyone has any information on this brand.


----------



## Cowboy Ringo (Sep 17, 2012)

You see a lot of them here in southern KY.
Ive heard some good things about them.
Not really heard many complaints to be honest.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes! We have a Circle J Stock trailer that is GREAT! Love it and it is in great shape and takes the wear and tear great.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I had a trainer a few years ago and she wouldn't buy anything else. She had a couple of older ones and went to the factory to pick up her newest one. I don't think I've ever heard a complaint about them.


----------



## Toymanator (Jul 31, 2009)

I picked up the trailer for a pretty good deal, and actually am really impressed. Thanks for all the feedback


----------

